# How to lay over the side of plywood?



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I just finished my first book shelf with plywood. The surfaces of plywood look good. But the sides the plywood, where we can see all the wood layers, look pretty ugly. How to cover the side parts? Use a specific paint,etc? Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

Many,many ways to cover up the look of the nasty look of plywood,edging that you iron on,edging the pop's in a slot,router bits to put on hardwood or just glue on some thin 1/16" wood to the edge.. ..

==========



volunteers said:


> I just finished my first book shelf with plywood. The surfaces of plywood look good. But the sides the plywood, where we can see all the wood layers, look pretty ugly. How to cover the side parts? Use a specific paint,etc? Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Cut some wood to match and trim it with a decorative router bit and it will give a dressed up edge would be my choice


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Will,

I would try an edge banding bit.

MLCS Edge Banding and Roman Ogee Router Bits

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since your bookshelf is complete the best choice is to apply veneer to the shelf edges. Iron on veneer edging is available pre-glued so you just use a household iron to apply it. It is easy to apply regular veneer too since it comes in rolls cheap. I have always applied it with Weldwood contact cement. You can trim veneer with a sharp utility knife. There is an inexpensive tool with twin razor cutters designed for trimming veneer, they work well and cost about $20. You can also use a router to trim veneer before the project is assembled.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike said:


> Since your bookshelf is complete...


Yup, I sure missed that. Pretty difficult to edge band a completed project.

_Next time _try edge banding bits. ":^)

Mike


----------



## 59405 (May 15, 2011)

*Use tape.*



volunteers said:


> I just finished my first book shelf with plywood. The surfaces of plywood look good. But the sides the plywood, where we can see all the wood layers, look pretty ugly. How to cover the side parts? Use a specific paint,etc? Thanks for suggestion.


I built a gun cabinet and used wood tape to match the surface layer. Applied it with heat from my wife's clothes iron and it is still good after 46 years. I THINK it is still available from such places as Rocklers or Woodcraft.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Duct tape


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL

I like it hahahahahahahahahaha LMAO hahahahahaha

Good one hahahahahahaha

======



crquack said:


> Duct tape


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

crquack said:


> Duct tape



I think you may have seen too many episodes of Red Green.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

re Duct tape




Cherryville Chuck said:


> I think you may have seen too many episodes of Red Green.



Typical Canadian response.... ROTFL...

is that show still aired... I saw a couple of episodes out here.:dance3:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> re Duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Re: Red Green show). Yes James. It is on the Comedy Channel on satellite and I think I've seen it listed on some of the Canadian or PBS channels at odd times during the day. Steve Smith (Red Green) is a very funny guy. There are 300 episodes, so if it isn't already on DVD, I imagine it will be. One of the funniest episodes I ever saw was where he decided to "class-up" the old sedan by converting it to gull-wing doors, using duct tape of course.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

It's funny that most think the edge of plywood looks ugly, but in the world of 'modern' design it's seen as in vogue. You can even buy edge banding to give other materials the plywood look.


----------



## jeckysmith (May 27, 2011)

I had furnished my home with plywood.


----------

